# Old Human reighn amp



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

not sure if its already been posted sorry if it has

Soundstream Human Reign 4 Car Amp old school LE 4CH | eBay


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Good find. While they are superb amps, I don't know if I'd have one in my trunk, only because whenever I put groceries in there, I don't know about that face staring at me. He might eat my food...


----------



## ZWOW6 (May 23, 2010)

I have a condition called chronic daily headaches/migraines and this thing looks like me ! Holy sh#$ ! That would be great for my vette ! It's just really big


----------



## qx56guy (May 28, 2011)

I'd love to have either one of those or the Da Vinci. Cool ass amps.


----------



## ikoolguy (Oct 23, 2009)

the winner decided not to buy the amp and my friend was the 2nd highest bidder and he has been asking me if he should buy it or not. $1300 plus shipping


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

hmmm. sounds like alot for a 4 channel. Pretty sure there is a DaVinci old school on Ebay for that buy it now price. Could also buy an Alpine F1 deck.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

There's an F1 4channel amp linked in this forum for $800.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

ikoolguy said:


> the winner decided not to buy the amp and my friend was the 2nd highest bidder and he has been asking me if he should buy it or not. $1300 plus shipping





WRX2010 said:


> hmmm. sounds like alot for a 4 channel. Pretty sure there is a DaVinci old school on Ebay for that buy it now price. Could also buy an Alpine F1 deck.


This is 'just' a 4-channel amp but it's more than that it's a piece of art. If I remember correctly (and chances are I don't  ) this had a SRP of tens of thousands of dollars.


----------

